# My 20gH Riparium!



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey APC! This isn't a journal, I just want to know what you guys and gals think of my tank!










I am in the middle of alot of changes, because I am turning into a S. American biotope riparium. If you would like to see my journal, take a look at my blog, The Planted Fish Bowl.
Jake


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello APC! Here is an updated picture and a plant/equipment list.


















With flash

*Equipment*
Tank: 20g High
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213 canister filter
Heater: Tetra Whisperer Heater
CO2: None
Lighting: Hydrofarm Jumpstart T5HO fixture 24w 6,500K bulb
Substrate: Pool filter sand
Extra Decor': River rocks/stone, large piece of driftwood wood

*Flora*
Spathiphyllum (Peace Lily) x2
Dieffenbachia sp. x2
Pilea 'silver tree'
Pilea nummarfolia
Pilea 'moon valley'
Poaceae sp. (panda bamboo)
Vallniseria sp.

*Fauna:* Neon Tetras x7
Green Croys x3


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Here are some more pictures!




























Please feel free to comment!!!


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

300+ views and no coments? I am sorry, but I forgot to add that this is a S. American biotope. I have no idea how it slipped my mind!


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ok, i'll comment....nice tank. i like the last set of pics the best. i don't care much for the orange slate (I have a bucket full in my garage). it definately looks better with the river rocks.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I like the last set of pics also. Now all you need a little waterfall cascading down some river rocks and a poison dart frog!  Seriously maybe scattering some pea gravel on the sand might break up the homogeneity.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

+1 on the above comments, and maybe throw in some _Cryptocorynes_ into each rear corner for a "smooth" look at the edges and then maybe some tight-growing moss like _Fissidens_ in front of them.

It really is a nice Riparium.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the first time I've seen this thread, as I rarely meander through this particular forum, but I agree a bit a pea gravel scattered about and a rosette plant on the sides, buffered by a moss.

That said, I like to see just about any tank where there is emmersed growth and still enough water for fish to swim in. This tank is off to a great start IMHO. (Disclaimer - I have ZERO scaping skills )


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I have some med. sized gravel in there, but it is constantly getting buried. I'll attempt to get it more into focuse for the next update. I am sorry for the bad pictures, the last was one of my worst shoot ever... As far as aquatic plants go, I tried _Riccia_ on some slate, but it didn't make it and make a mess. I like the idea of adding moss, but I think I may copy Hydrophyte (Devin) and just let green algae grow on it. I also like the idea of adding a small plant to the edges, but _Cryptocornes_ would unfourtunatly not go along with the biotope'ishness of the display any ideas for a diffren plant? I did do a rescape yesterday, and it looks alot better. Hopefully I will have more pictures up tonight or this weekend. I have the privlege of being alowed to advise and clean a pond tommarow so I will be busy!

Again, thanks!
Jake


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I'd try E. Tenellus and let it grow out nice and lanky. I'm also quite certain you could find small Echinodorus that would also become emergent but I can't name any.


----------

